# [Software] GRAN consumo de RAM (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Estos dias estoy teniendo un problemita con mi equipo de sobremesa. 

Tengo 2GB de ram instalados en este equipo, y al hacer un 'top' en los valores de memoria usada y disponible aparece:

```

Memoria total: 1802675k    =  1,7GB apróx

Utilizada:         1752168     =  1,6 GB apróx

```

Como veis el equipo esta consumiendo el 98% de la memoria ram. El sistema se esta volviendo algo lento y supongo que será por la operación de cacheo que debe de estar haciendo...

Lo raro de todo esto es que en 'top' no me aparece ningún programa que utilice barbaridad de memoria ram, aqui un pantallazo:

http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/2688/screenshotcuj.jpg

¿Observan algo raro?

Como pueden ver, los consumos de Ram, son normales (creo)....

0,1 % en algun que otro proceso pero poco más...

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

no esta para nada mal, esta perfecto

este es mi top:

 *Quote:*   

> Mem:   4052172k total,  2648960k used,  1403212k free,   343556k buffers
> 
> Swap:  4000148k total,     1136k used,  3999012k free,  1300064k cached

 

yo tengo 2,5 gb usados, pero es cache eso, no te hagas drama.

creo que saber lo que estas usando exactamente es imposible. simplemente linux carga en ram todo lo que puede, y le parece que va a necesitar, de esa manera ahorra tiempos de carga.

no se si me explico, linux trata de usar toda la ram, sino para que esta... y el significado de que esta usada, es que esta cacheada por si necesita, ya esta ahi cargado. por ejemplo, es probable que al bootear tengas mucha mas memoria libre, pero abris 2 o 3 programas, los cerras, y la memoria sigue en uso, xq, xq dejo cargado en ram pensando que por ahi lo vas a volver a usar en breve. si usas otra cosa y necesita ese espacio, lo tapa y listo, pero sino, esta ahi para que lo use cuando necesite

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Estos dias estoy teniendo un problemita con mi equipo de sobremesa. 
> 
> Tengo 2GB de ram instalados en este equipo, y al hacer un 'top' en los valores de memoria usada y disponible aparece:
> ...

 

Tu uso de ram es perfectamente normal. Tu memoria está prácticamente vacía, ya que la mayoría de memoria consumida se usa para caché, que es esencialmente memoria libre. Además, no estás usando swap para nada. El estado de tu memoria es  perfectamente normal y saludable.

La gestión de memoria virtual de linux se realiza en torno a la idea de que la memoria libre es memoria desperdiciada. Si la puedes usar para cache y no la está usando entonces estás desperdiciando un recurso que se puede usar para mejorar el rendimiento del sistema. Busca un poco en la red, no deberías tener problemas para encontrar información sobre la gestión de memoria virtual en linux.

----------

## Stolz

Como referencia:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689412.html#5071379

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## quilosaq

Sobre el pantallazo que has pegado decirte que tienes 2 procesos zombies. Esto no es nada bueno. Puedes localizarlos con el comando ps.

En cuanto a la memoria puedes ver mejor que procesos tienen asignada memoria usando top y ordenando los procesos por uso de memoria (teclas F y despues q).

----------

## i92guboj

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Sobre el pantallazo que has pegado decirte que tienes 2 procesos zombies. Esto no es nada bueno. Puedes localizarlos con el comando ps.

 

Ni me fijé en ellos, y ahora la imagen no carga así que no sabría decirte, pero en principio "nada bueno" sugiere algo más malo de lo que un proceso zombi es en realidad.

Todos los procesos pasan por estado de zombi antes de desaparecer por completo de la memoria. Un proceso zombie es básicamente un proceso que ya ha terminado, no existe excepto por su entrada en la lista de procesos, lo cual significa que exceptuando la línea que aparece en top el proceso no ocupa memoria alguna, ni gasta recursos de sistema ni tiempo de computación alguno.

Ésto es así para que el proceso padre (PPID) pueda leer el estatus de salida del proceso zombi con wait() de dicha tabla, una vez que dicho estatus es leído el proceso zombi es eliminado de la lista y su rastro desaparece por completo del sistema.

La única forma de "arreglar" esto sería modificar las fuentes del proceso padre para que recoja el estatus del zombi con wait(), y así éste pueda descansar de forma definitiva en paz  :Razz: 

Pero como ya dije, el hecho de tener un par de procesos zombi no afecta a tu sistema para nada, aparte del problema meramente estético en top y similares.

----------

## johpunk

por lo visto no me tengo que preocupar ya que siempre el htop top o el que fuese me mostraba que el consumo de ram era un poco mas de 1gb asi solo tubiera abierto el navegador, aunque hace un par de dias ahora el consumo se mantiene entre 400 y 800mb a bajado un poco   :Laughing: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> top - 14:03:55 up 13 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.18, 0.30, 0.18
> 
> Tasks:  68 total,   2 running,  66 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> 
> Cpu(s):  7.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 92.6%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st
> ...

 

De todas maneras a mi me parece mucho consumo si lo comparamos con lo que ves arriba, para acortar la salida de top no pongo más que el consumo de memoria, con firefox abierto el propio top y dos instancias de mplayer.

----------

## Latinvs

No ando yo muy puesto en esto, pero ¿no era más conveniente usar "free" para comprobar el consumo general de memoria? Creo que informa de cuánta memoria está usando "realmente" y cuánta como caché, no? (repito que no ando muy ilustrado en esto, así que disculpad si he dicho algún disparate). 

Por cierto, interesantes e ilustrativos los comentarios de Pelela y i92guboj.

----------

